
AMD's Newest Processors Are So Good You Can Skip the Graphics Card - Osiris
http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIwrIW3tTo
======
api
[http://www.jargon.net/jargon/jargonfile/c/cycleofreincarnati...](http://www.jargon.net/jargon/jargonfile/c/cycleofreincarnation.html)

